# asphalt shingle Vs. standing seam metal



## jlandry (Dec 19, 2005)

Which is better? Is one more cost effective than the other?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Shingles are about 1/3-1/2 the price but don't last nearly as long. I have a 50 yr. warrantee on my metal roof and expect it to last longer. This is also a selling point, should I want to sell.


----------



## jmorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

While the initial upfront costs are 2-3 times more than asphalt shingles, the metal roof will have lower "life-cycle" costs, due to long life.Jim


----------

